# Pesky raccoon chases ferals



## catmania162 (Aug 8, 2016)

Good morning,
I'm new to this site so let me tell you a little about myself. I have 4 cats that are exclusively indoor cats. I feed about 6 - 9 cats in my backyard each day. Four of the cats will take treats from hand and allow me to pet them. The others barely tolerate my presence. They were trapped and spayed or neutered 2 years ago. I am a teacher so I am not working for the summer. When I am working I usually feed the cats at about 6:30 am. My husband used to take the food in after about an hour since he left for work later. Unfortunately he became ill and passed away this past April. Since then the food was left out all day. I take the food in before it gets dark.
My problem is a pesky raccoon that has been coming out during the day to eat the food. Since I am not working in the summer, I can take the food in as soon as most of the cats have eaten and put it out again around 5:00 pm. The raccoon has figured out the feeding schedule and comes around for the food. When I chase the raccoon, the cats run away also. 
Any ideas on ways to keep the raccoon away or a raccoon proof feeding station would be appreciated.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

This has been kicked around in the past by those who feed ferals. You can make an elevated feeding station, like a pedestal, that cats jump up on. Sometimes it needs flashing or something else on the sides, but the idea is that cats can jump very well and raccoons can't. Google the phrase "raccoons can't jump" for some photos.


----------



## catmania162 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you. I've been looking at some of the websites that show how to make an elevated feeder. I'm not very handy and don't know anyone who can make these. Do you know if they can be purchased? Also, my yard is not very large. There is a wood fence and a few trees. How far away does the feeder need to be from the fence or tree?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, they are basically a do-it-yourself kind of thing. 
What about removing the raccoon? 
I have a great set-up for feeding cats and excluding raccoons but every once in a while a smart raccoon will figure it out. It's pretty easy to catch raccoons in a humane trap. I've caught quite a few and transported them far, far away.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

I have used two ways to get rid of raccoons, the first is to make them uncomfortable. By that I mean scare them every time they are around. By doing so you might scare the cats as well. This will work well with younger raccoons, adults will just ignore you. The second is to trap and move it. In NJ this isn't legal but I won't tell. Catch the culprit, take it over to the former landfill side of the island or anyplace that is somewhat unpopulated, make sure no one is watching and turn it loose.


----------

